# John Deere 5520 - pulling a disc



## Jon Wolter (May 31, 2018)

I just bought a 2004 John Deere 5520 tractor with 2WD. I have some some light sandy soil and som clay. Does anyone have a recommendation on how wide a disc I can pull? Thanks!

Kaptain Kill


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jon, welcome to the tractor forum.

Depends on several variables: weight of the disc, depth of blade penetration, soil type, soil moisture. Attached is a site that may help:

httpsower://athtmhensplowcompany.com/horsep.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Kaptain. Check out the following site for some information in regards to hp vs disc size.
https://www.deere.com/en/tillage/disks/


----------

